
Govt to Implement New Rules to Control Digital Media in Pakistan - ryzvonusef
https://propakistani.pk/2020/02/12/govt-to-implement-new-rules-to-control-digital-media-in-pakistan/
======
ryzvonusef
Basically, our govt wants EVERY social media and chat company to create an
office in our capital city, maintain servers in pakistan, provide user data
upon demand, remove ANY thing the govt finds offensive or face massive fines

Here is the exact proposal

[https://moitt.gov.pk/SiteImage/Misc/files/CP%20(Against%20On...](https://moitt.gov.pk/SiteImage/Misc/files/CP%20\(Against%20Online%20Harm\)%20Rules%2C%202020.pdf)

